# Taurus 738



## waltonbeneric (Apr 21, 2012)

A note to my local gun shop... does this make sense?

To Whom It May Concern,

Earlier this week I bought a used Taurus TCP-738 ($200) off you guys and today (Friday) I took it out to the range and tried it out. Approximately every 2-3 shots I had a FTF (failure to feed). I'm pretty sure I can't attribute this to "break-in" of the gun because the gun looks like there have been a lot of rounds fired through it. My purpose for purchasing this weapon was for a summer concealed carry firearm, but I don't think I could trust it when I may need it... heaven forbid I would ever need to actually use the gun. I was curious what you guys think...I would be happy to return the firearm and purchase a more expensive item if you are willing to refund my cost. I know I was buying a "used" gun, but I hope we can work something out. I have been a loyal customer (this is the fourth gun I bought from you [Glock 17, Marlin 22 Magnum Rifle, 22 "Cowboy" action six-shooter, the 738, and countless rounds of ammo]) and I know I will be a customer in the future.... I just hope we can work something out. Let me know what you think.

A loyal customer.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Since you are a good customer and bought a used firearm I would be hopeful they would want to continue the relationship and work something out.....maybe a Ruger LCP or Bersa, maybe even the new S&W shield .....the first two are reliable proven pistols and meet your needs, the S&W has been thoroughly tested and wrung out and is on a proven platform........JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a "multiple post," also to be seen here: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/30576-my-local-gun-shop-issues.html

Please see that other thread for an answer that you might find useful.


----------

